# Please help...



## Maxism (Jul 10, 2021)

Posted this in another section but feel this is the appropriate place to post.

First of all hello everyone its great to be here.

I am a new grower/first time grower. I travel a lot between Australia and south-east Asia, where I have my business.  

Anyway, I recently received this plant as a gift and I would like to ask if anyone could help me to identify the species/strain? It looks like a ruderalis to me, which makes sense given my current location, but I really am not sure - it could is a mixed strain with the Sativa for example. If anyone could help me to identify this strain I would much appreciate it in order to give it the proper care it deserves.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2021)

Hello Maxism and welcome aboard.

Can you share anymore information on the plant?

Can you ask the person who gifted you the plant? Maybe ask them where they got the plant?

Otherwise , identifying your plant with just a photo is practically impossible.

Cheers
big


----------



## Maxism (Jul 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Hello Maxism and welcome aboard.
> 
> Can you share anymore information on the plant?
> 
> ...



Thank you big fort your replay,

I have lost contact with that person. When he left Asia he gave me all his stuff including this plant. 

Isn't there a way to identify by observing the leaves, stem, or flowers (when they eventually appear?) In addition, for the time being should I be trimming dead leaves or should I give it more time for growth? It's the Asian wet season now, should I be taking then plant into a warm room at night?

I have PTSD and cannabis does wonders for this condition. Also it is extremely hard to get gunja in this part of the world (legal reasons) so this very plant is a God-send for me, hence the reason my expat buddy gave it to me before returning to the US. If I can continue to grow more from this existing plant, for personal use in future, no more docs for me  This will also be a new growing experience for me. With the previous in mind I really don't want to lose this plant because it is virtually impossible to get another - I appreciate any help I can get regarding species, growth, care, etc. 

PS I've done a stack of research and from what I can gather knowing the strain/species goes a long way in caring for the plant. So may dilemma is I can't do specific research because I don't know what it is - rock and a hard place situation


----------



## Airbone (Jul 11, 2021)

I have a few I do not know the strains of. Just take care of them and hope they are female! And hope for the best!

Welcome!!


----------



## Airbone (Jul 11, 2021)

To the passion


----------



## Maxism (Jul 11, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I have a few I do not know the strains of. Just take care of them and hope they are female! And hope for the best!
> 
> Welcome!!



Thank you kindly Airbone


----------



## Maxism (Jul 11, 2021)

Does it look healthy?


----------



## Airbone (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks sativa ish to me but I’m no expert. You will see more as it grows.


----------



## Maxism (Jul 11, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Looks sativa ish to me but I’m no expert. You will see more as it grows.



Yes the long stem indicates this...and the sativa is native to this part of Asia. I would love it to be a sativa, as apposed to being a ruderalis, which has low levels of THC. Will post updates...wish me luck


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 11, 2021)

Your plant looks healthy. What kind of soil are you using and what kind of nutrients?

Even if you do not know the genetics , you can still grow a healthy plant and harvest some flowers.

Once your plant gets bigger and starts flowering , you might get a few clues to her lineage just from the fragrances. From sweet fruity smells to some fuel chemical diesel smells to some dank earthy chocolate smells and even peppery anise flavors.

In the meantime , take care of her , trim off the dead and dying leaves is ok to do and when it gets about twice the size , you can take a few clones off her and grow some more , providing that it is good weed.

Good luck and keep,us posted.


----------



## Maxism (Jul 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Your plant looks healthy. What kind of soil are you using and what kind of nutrients?
> 
> Even if you do not know the genetics , you can still grow a healthy plant and harvest some flowers.
> 
> ...



Hello Bigsur and thank you kindly for your response.

I am using a mix of NPK3 plant food, _(also black, rich, earthy, fine soil common to the north of this region)_, perlite, _(increasing gradually from 10% to 50%) _of the soil mix over the next week or so, _(may need to repot to mix in 50%),_ along with homemade compost of my own _(basically leftover household scraps like tea, eggshells, and the like)_. I also just bought a *Foxfarm trio* (very expensive here), and will begin introducing it when it arrives around Wednesday. But Im not sure if that is necessary while using the NPK3? or should I use both Foxfarm trio with the NPK3? Please advice?

Definitely looking forward to the smells, how long before I see any buds based on the size of the main plant now? And will keep you posted


----------



## Airbone (Jul 11, 2021)

Maxism said:


> Hello Bigsur and thank you kindly for your response.
> 
> I am using a mix of NPK3 plant food, _(also black, rich, earthy, fine soil common to the north of this region)_, perlite, _(increasing gradually from 10% to 50%) _of the soil mix over the next week or so, _(may need to repot to mix in 50%),_ along with homemade compost of my own _(basically leftover household scraps like tea, eggshells, and the like)_. I also just bought a *Foxfarm trio* (very expensive here), and will begin introducing it when it arrives around Wednesday. But Im not sure if that is necessary while using the NPK3? or should I use both Foxfarm trio with the NPK3? Please advice?
> 
> Definitely looking forward to this smells, how long before I see any buds based on the size of the main plant now? And will keep you posted


Are you growing outdoors or in artificial light?
Unless it is some sort of auto flower it will depend on lighting.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 11, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Are you growing outdoors or in artificial light?
> Unless it is some sort of auto flower it will depend on lighting.


Never used the NPK3 but no you don’t need both. 
That fox farms trio and cal mag is all I am using right now. I might use some other additives in flower stage. Just research everything and ph is key!

There is a feeding chart online about how much and when to use it. 
Too many nutrients is bad for it too.


----------



## Maxism (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi Airbone,

Outside daytime, inside at night with fan...(rainy season here so I can't get them wet) - still have significant sun during the day, then the rain starts at night or late afternoon. So it's the night I'm concerned about - being in the bathroom with those artificial lights..two LED lights left on till 12 midnight, then I turn off the lights to gain six hours of darkness. _See pic below for lighting at night said bathroom - is it enough light?_ 

Im figuring, though, if it is a sativa then it should be hardy enough to survive the night in that bathroom - question is have I assumed correctly  

Or perhaps I should put it under cover and leave it outside? I have some very bright spotlights around my house...would that be better?


----------



## Maxism (Jul 11, 2021)

this...said bathroom...is it enough light? 12hrs sun outside/6 hours bath room with light/6 hours darkness no light. Note the black garbage bag covering window so its complete darkness 6 hours.


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2021)

I would leave them outside at this point.... good you can protect when necessary.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 11, 2021)

Absolutely listen to pute, he probably forgot more than I know about growing.

Mine are under 2 led light fixtures in a grow tent. I keep them on a 18 hrs on and 6 hrs dark cycle. Once they get mature enough I will switch light cycle to 12/12.

I don’t know how your light cycle is out there. But if it’s outdoors it will change to flower stage once light is under about 14 hrs of daylight.


----------



## Maxism (Jul 11, 2021)

pute said:


> I would leave them outside at this point.... good you can protect when necessary.



Will do Pute, and thank you.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 11, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Absolutely listen to pute, he probably forgot more than I know about growing.
> 
> Mine are under 2 led light fixtures in a grow tent. I keep them on a 18 hrs on and 6 hrs dark cycle. Once they get mature enough I will switch light cycle to 12/12.
> 
> I don’t know how your light cycle is out there. But if it’s outdoors it will change to flower stage once light is under about 14 hrs of daylight.


Bathroom light might be too little, I am using 2 1000 watt led fixtures.


----------



## Maxism (Jul 11, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Absolutely listen to pute, he probably forgot more than I know about growing.
> 
> Mine are under 2 led light fixtures in a grow tent. I keep them on a 18 hrs on and 6 hrs dark cycle. Once they get mature enough I will switch light cycle to 12/12.
> 
> I don’t know how your light cycle is out there. But if it’s outdoors it will change to flower stage once light is under about 14 hrs of daylight.



Hi Airbone, presently 13 hours of daylight (5:30am-6:30pm - nights are quite bright here. Should I leave the spotlight on? Or just rely on _*street light/moonlight?*_

will send pic tonight of spotlight. We are 12 hours ahead of you guys here. I’m in the AM now


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2021)

There are plenty of outdoor grower's here.  They will chime in.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 11, 2021)

Maxism said:


> Hi Airbone, presently 13 hours of daylight (5:30am-6:30pm - nights are quite bright here. Should I leave the spotlight on? Or just rely on _*street light/moonlight?*_
> 
> will send pic tonight of spotlight. We are 12 hours ahead of you guys here. I’m in the AM now


You want to avoid any light if you can while in the dark time.
Street lights or other sources of light can stress the plants out and possibly herm or turn them male.
Natural “outdoor” light is good but let the sun do it’s job. And the moonlight won’t hurt them but if a bright street light is on them it can effect it.


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2021)

What about the moon.  Plants get used to it.  Indoor might be a horse of a different color.


----------



## Maxism (Jul 12, 2021)

pute said:


> What about the moon.  Plants get used to it.  Indoor might be a horse of a different color.


Pute pls elaborate? So you're suggesting the bathroom may not be a bad idea? we have very bright nights here.


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2021)

There are lots of outdoor grower's in or near the city and they don't seem to have issues with street lights and other lights in or near them.  But, my indoor never gets any light after lights out...those plants aren't used to light and could be affected by light leaks. Just my opinion.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2021)

Just put the plant outdoors and leave it. The street light will not negatively affect your plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2021)

Ive grown outside many times in the city with street lights and porch lights,,,never had a problem or a Hermi outside.
Hell when im growing inside i sometimes go into my grow room and turn on the lights to check things and never had a Hermi.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 12, 2021)

/\ /\ that.


----------



## Maxism (Jul 12, 2021)

pute said:


> There are lots of outdoor grower's in or near the city and they don't seem to have issues with street lights and other lights in or near them.  But, my indoor never gets any light after lights out...those plants aren't used to light and could be affected by light leaks. Just my opinion.



Hang on a minute. I read that before flowering stage plants should have 6 hours of complete darkness. So this doesn't apply to outdoor plants?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2021)

Huh?


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2021)

First of all it is 12 hours.  And in my tent I try and follow.  I have had herms  from light leakage but the plants weren't used to it.  Just like humidity I would like to keep it at 50% but they do just as well at 30%.  Outdoor plants are used to lights so they aren't stressed from it.   Keep in mind this is a weed and they adapt.


----------



## Maxism (Jul 12, 2021)

I read 12 hours in flowering stage and 6 hours in vegetative state? Not trying to argue with you it's just what I read while researching. But good advice thank you Pute


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2021)

Yup, sorry I read it wrong.  I run my veg light 24 hours a day though.  Either way is fine.


----------



## Maxism (Jul 12, 2021)

it was a 18/6 ratio I read about, but perhaps that was for indoor plants...I will further research


pute said:


> Yup, sorry I read it wrong.  I run my veg light 24 hours a day though.  Either way is fine.



No problem it's all good  

So at what point do I transition the plants to complete darkness for 12 hours? When they begin to flower correct? More to the point and if and when they flower_ (and this may have been addressed)_, is it necessary to have complete darkness _(12hrs) _for an *outdoor plant? *Or should I be waiting to see what *species/strain* the plant is? 

Thanks again Pute for the sound advice. I need to be very careful with these plants so I'm not taking any chances. They can't be replaced where I live. My PTSD will suffer greatly if I fail to grow them incorrectly so Im trying to do everything to the letter. Cheers


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2021)

No, depending on several things.  How big can you grow.  The bigger the better yield.  How quick do you want to turn them over....sea of green plants are only 12" tall or so when thrown into flower.  How much is the plant gonna stretch...some sativas really grow....

Things like that.  They shouldn't start to flower until you flip unless autos.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2021)

just put the plant outside , feed and water it , and like magic , it will do its thing ie produce flowers and trichomes


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> just put the plant outside , feed and water it , and like magic , it will do its thing ie produce flowers and trichomes


indoor vs out door....decide what r u gonna do?


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2021)

Frankly, you aren't set up for indoor.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Lextar7 (Jul 13, 2021)

I've been growing outside for 10 years & never really had any problems with street lights or my neighbor's outdoor flood light. the only problem is a few seeds once in awhile. I used to worry about the lights but realized you can't control everything.


----------

